# Anchor



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm going fishing in Southeastern Alaska this summer and I'm looking at bringing an anchor along for halibut and cod. I'm just curious if anybody has recommendations or experience to pass along. 

People have recommended using a parachute anchor but I've never used them so I'm not sure how effective they are when it comes to controlling drift.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Drift socks work good... you get different sizes depending on the size of your boat. Problem with ocean though is you still move at the speed the current is going... and if that and the wind are going the same direction you can still be going quite fast.


-DallanC


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Depends on the location, tides and presentation. in my opinion.

Drifting with the current will cover more ground and be very effective if the tides are correct. As mentioned above a drift sock can help out a lot, but then you have wind to take into account as your boat will act as a sail.

In the Strait of Juan De Fuca some friends have used an anchor, but the currents require a lot of chain/rode which you will need to factor into the equation (length of boat and depth calculation).

We did a lot of "Back Trolling" with the main motor off shore and inshore to control the drift as we were averaging 600-800' of water and staying on the bottom with pipe jigs (literally 12" of copper pipe filled with lead).

You might want to contact the local charters to see how they are fishing the area or check out http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/forum/alaska-british-columbia-fishing/


----------

